# Problems related to my XPS L502x bluetooth application/drivers .....



## kaz (May 7, 2012)

The problem I am facing is regarding the bluetooth application on my laptop.
I can't search for bluetooth audio devices most probably because it doesnot bluetooth audio drivers.I am unable to connect my Nokia BH-111.

Also I cant connect my phone to my laptop to play the music from my laptop's speakers which is possible in my friends HP laptops.



Spoiler



*Problem fixed, now it shows the paired bluetooth device properties* (When i double click on any paired device from my bluetooth devices then a window pops-up showing connecting to available servicesand after that  it says Intel Bluetooth Software Stopped Working in a poped-up window and it shuts down.)






Spoiler



Tried installing the Broadcom bluetooth driver..And now its able to search for bluetooth headsfree devices..But not able to connect to them (SEE THE IMAGE ATTACHED IN 3rd POST)



Please help !!!!!!!


----------



## pranav0091 (May 7, 2012)

Uninstall your bluetooth drivers completely and then in the next restart let Windows choose the driver online by itself. If it does, see if that solves your problem.


----------



## kaz (May 10, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> Uninstall your bluetooth drivers completely and then in the next restart let Windows choose the driver online by itself. If it does, see if that solves your problem.



thanks bro.....
that driver was also not getting updated/repaired & not getting removed also. 

So downloaded many drivers from broadcom and then some how it has the handsfree audio drives but now the problem is that I am unable to connect its giving another error now..check in the attached image...

Please help  ;(


----------

